# Yelping puppy



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi. My 3months old puppy is yelping and turning her head to the right at the same time. She also doesnt want to open her mouth wide and yelping when yawning. She stopped biting toys and play biting. She eats ok, she doesnt have ant coordination problems. I touch her ears and she is ok with it. She also has a bit of a red eye. She got drops for both ears and eye. But she continues to yelp....


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Sounds like you need to call the vet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2019)

We went to the vet she checked her gave her antibiotic for her ear. Maybe just have to wait few more days and let it work..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would be worried, she has more going on than just a ear infection. I would try and video what she is doing, to show the vets.
Has she always did this, or is it new?
Did the vet thoroughly check her teeth, and jaws?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2019)

Thanks for your concerns and answers. We went back to the vet this time a bit more experienced one. He checked her again and did the x-ray it appeared that she is teething badly. Her molars root structure is huge!! Gave her some pain killers and antyinflamatory. She seems better. Her eye is not as swollen as it was. Thank goodness. She also is more like she was: playful and crazy 🙂


----------

